

Pax romana redux - aswanson
http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/22/news/economy/lazy_american_workers.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2007082306

======
nickb
What a load of crap. One of the guys I know has TWO jobs that he needs to
barely make ends meet and he works hard. Articles like this just make me mad
since they were written by people who never produce anything in their life.

~~~
aswanson
At a second glance, looking at somebody like Immelt trying to squeeze more out
of his wage slaves makes me sick too...

------
gibsonf1
The point should not be to work harder, but smarter with higher productivity.

~~~
aswanson
Roger that.

------
johnrob
Not a shred of evidence in that article.

